# Is that you, Berubeland, on page B10 in the Globe (Sat April 6)?



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Hope I'm not outta line here, but methinks I see a valued member of the CMF on page B10 of "Me and my Money" in Sat April 6 G&M.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought I recognized that face too!


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Not seeing much love from the comment crowd but generally the angry jealous crowd make up the bulk of posters on investor profiles.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Just went to read it. Way to go Rachelle!


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Ihatetaxes said:


> Not seeing much love from the comment crowd but generally the angry jealous crowd make up the bulk of posters on investor profiles.



So true it takes real courage to put your personal situation out there.
This forum is far more helpful to folks wanting idea's on how they stack up in comparison to others.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Now I want to learn about warrants. How come that topic does not get discussed on CMF?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

It is. Never heard about warrants until Rachel started to say she does warrants in some CMF posts. 
But kodos to 400% return!! Much better than our loss last year


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

> She made a 600-per-cent gain on a warrant position in December, 2010. Her sell order should have stopped her out with a 100-per-cent gain but technical difficulties in the trading platform had cancelled it.


I worry that she cannot rely on the trading platform. Without that 600% gain, what would her 4 year returns have been?

Article


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats! I was initially interested in warrants, but never got around to purchasing any. Options filled that void as an access to leverage in a (relatively) high volume trade with numerous strategies. Using the lack of volume in warrants to one's advantage is interesting, but risky. K.WT.D is one I looked at often, before the Red Back Mining purchase and before Kinross became one of the worst companies on the TSX. Looking at it right now, you can get an outrageously better deal on Kinross LEAPs.

I wonder why the Globe doesn't write an article about me trading options in my longjohns.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Argonaut said:


> I wonder why the Globe doesn't write an article about me trading options in my longjohns.


Your time may come, be patient. 

I was approached by a NP's writer, but I declined as she asked too many personal questions. 

My knowledge in warrants is limited, but lack of volume would worry me & I personally prefer to be a stockholder.

"Find an investment approach for which you have an affinity. “You'll be motivated to learn about it and that knowledge is what will make you money.” *- I agree!*

Congrats. on your success!


----------



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice to see the article. I'd be interested in reading about warrants, not that I'll necessarily trade in them, but I don't know much about them.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

You guys have a good eye. I did make it to the Globe for trading warrants and it has been really good to me. I stopped talking about it on here because it seems a little irresponsible sometimes. 

When I first started dealing in warrants it was a mistake, I had no idea what the .wt was after the stock name was but is was cheaper than the stock. :stupid: 

Thing is before I trade, I look through the canadianwarrants.com site (but that's not up to date) then I'll search the Globeinvestor gold site and do a search there, I'll look at the trading history, both for the stock and the warrant, then move over to scotia itrade and do the same there and look at the technical indicators for the underlying stock. 

Then I set a market buy... then a market sell for the warrant usually for 100% more. Then forget about it. 

I don't really believe in the stocks value, I just believe that banks and institutions will continue to make large market buys of warrants. Because of the low volume that means my warrants will trade at a much higher price at some time in the future. That's why I like long term warrants. 

At times I've traded in and out of certain warrants for months. The trade I was talking about in the Globe happened around December 2010 or so. I bought some CCJ.wt at .005 (yeah that's a half cent) and itrade was busy messing around their platform and all the trades I had set like above had popped off. As you all know I'm busy working all the time so when I checked in the warrant was selling for .03. I sold all I had. 

I keep buys low like $500 or so. If something delists it's not a big deal. 

You need to watch it all the time and the entire operation is pretty complex. It seems simple to me but it's not. Then a while back I was talking to my accountant's boss and he has an mutual fund flogging company. I said I do pretty well with the warrants and he told me that about half of one percent of traders understand warrants. In most cases I talked myself blue in the face for hours and the people I was talking to just kept looking at me with a blank stare. 

One thing I've learned on CMF is that the investor has to have an affinity to his or her investment. Some people like the couch potato some people like dividend funds, some people like ETF's I happen to like warrants. (Not news that I'm a little strange) If you don't like an investment style then you won't learn about it and you'll fail. 

Furthermore warrants are completely about timing. Buy low sell high. You have to be able to see value in something other people discard. In some cases you act as a market maker for that warrant. More than once I've been buying and selling the same warrant at the same time. I'll be on the buy side for .005 and on the sell side for .01. 

If you can understand them warrants can be very kind little investments.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

P.S I was away for the long weekend so I didn't see this earlier sorry...


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

So you would be spending some time on the CNSX & Venture exchange.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Usually I like the warrants listed on the TSX instead. 

You can play the same kind of games I'm playing with penny stocks too, but those companies are often worthless and in continual danger of being delisted. I like warrants based on companies that are not in danger of being delisted. 

I don't do pink sheets either although I do own some but that was not on purpose lol


----------



## houska (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats to Rachelle on finding an investing niche that works for her. And congrats on the mention in the Globe.

Going forward, I'd advise all of us however to be extremely careful pointing out links between pseudonyms on a discussion board and real names, especially of public persons. This is not a criticism of the OP - the link was rather obvious (e.g. the name, the mention of the blog both here and there, previous articles mentioning her in the Globe) and no harm was done. And all of us who post here (or get interviewed by the press!) need to be prepared for the possibility that our feeble privacy shields will be broken. Nevertheless, let's err on the side of cautiousness. I was somewhat worried that Rachelle's lack of response over the weekend was since she was not thrilled with the connection being made in the full glare of search engine indexing....happy to be proven wrong!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Good point Houska, but I think that anyone who agrees to an interview with a newspaper can expect to be outed. It's not like I'm hard to find on the internet or anything. 

Anyone who wants to get a hold of me can follow my link and call me if they really want to. 

Having said that I don't post pictures of my family on my blog anymore after someone stole a picture of my son for use as their forum avatar.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Is the article posted online by chance? I would be interested in reading it  And congrats Berubeland on your success


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I posted the link upthread entitled "Article".


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Kcowan


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I went through and looked at the comments on the article. People are not kind. 

In any case I just want to say that Larry was very responsible before publishing. I've always gotten email notification of trades and emailed him trades of a bunch of warrants. 

Still it's certainly not for everyone. One of the comments mentioned "how does she know the value won't go down" Lots and lots of my trades have been buying warrants at a half cent. The only way it can go down is to be delisted or expire. The odd time they do but for the most part they trade at one cent. 

I sounds sexy if you said I bought Apple when it was $100 and now it's $600. When I say I bought CCJ at .005 and sold it at .03 it just doesn't have the same allure. 

Kind of reminds me of that movie where these programmers working at a Bank made a computer program that put all the fractions of a cent of interest payable to customers that was rounded off into an account. Office Space I think it was called. Money off of fractions. 

Frankly I don't think people realize how much money is made off of pennies in the stock market. That in fact is what high frequency trading is all about. Imagine making a penny off every trade in the stock market. Millions are made daily just doing that. What started me looking into that was it seemed like every time I put in a market order I was ripped off by a couple cents per trade. Not big money but pissed me off anyways. My limited understanding is that there are computers that see your market order coming in, and market sells coming in (for less that your order) and marry them and make a few dollars every time. It adds up.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I think all unmoderated internet comments look that way heh, grain of salt


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> I sounds sexy if you said I bought Apple when it was $100 and now it's $600. When I say I bought CCJ at .005 and sold it at .03 it just doesn't have the same allure...


Do you have a typical holding period?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Do you have a typical holding period?


As short as possible. Usually it can be a month or two but I had some crap OSU.wt.b I think that took 9 months. I had 275,000 to unload. I bought it for .005 and sold it all for .01 

I've learned that it's a mistake to buy foreign warrants. I had some for an Australian Gold Mining Company I forget what it was called now. The company was decent and they kept finding gold and making deals and I was holding the warrants waiting and waiting for it to spike. It seemed like every single day there was good news. I think it had to do with the fact that the news was coming out in the middle of the night and nobody was watching. Lets face it there is a lot of companies out there. 

I thought for sure I was going to end up stuck with those OSU warrants. Sometimes it take a while to buy at your price especially the profitable ones that are cycling between a half cent and a cent. It's a lot like watching paint dry. 

I don't buy warrants of units either. For what every reason no one wants it and they don't trade well.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, Rachelle. I appreciate your candor.


----------

